# 1/4 mile times in spec-v 2nd thread



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

A second thread to replace the closed 1/4 mile thread


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

i have just got my wet-nx kit with purge valve i am excited to install all my mods to my spec i am thinking high 14s


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Spraying you should be expecting high 13s and low 14s. You can get high 14s with intake and exhaust unless you live in at a higher altitude.


----------



## 2k3Spec-V (Sep 24, 2002)

I am running stock, I want to run the best that i can...so far the best time i've got is [email protected] MPH with my 60 at 2.4 (horrible) I can't wait to see the times i pull once i get that 60 down


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

I haven't ran a 1/4 yet..well I did but it wans't good. I run 1/8 alot and i've gotten it down pretty good.


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

Best I've hit was [email protected] , I've only done it 3 times. This is when I had just JWT pop


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

7SPEED said:


> *Best I've hit was [email protected] , I've only done it 3 times. This is when I had just JWT pop *


Yah and I lost to you


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

Yeah but didn't u miss a gear, r u still going next week?


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

I don't know....yah i missed 3rd.


----------



## scopedog (Jun 15, 2003)

I should be taking my car to the track either this or next saturday. ill have a time slip posted asap.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

scopedog said:


> *I should be taking my car to the track either this or next saturday. ill have a time slip posted asap. *


me and 7SPEED will have timeslips sometime


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2003)

*stock times?*

Only had my spec for a couple of weeks, and took it to the track for the first time last night. I was just wondering what is the spec supposed to be able to run stock. I ran in hot and humid Orlando.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

in perfect conditions it is possible to hit a 15.0 bone stock. In orlando with the humidity there I'd say a 15.3 would be pretty good, and 15.5 would be average


----------



## cgoflerguy (Jun 24, 2003)

i only run 8th of mile in my spec and i run on average a 9.4 at about 77 miles per hour is this average to all of you, i have a cai, custom cat back, unorthodox pulley, header, jet chip, i am adding nitrous right now, if anyone needs a new nitrous kit for half the price let me know i have good connections


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

damn 9.4 @ 77, I guess h/e really help, I think my best is [email protected]


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

hey Kevin...why not get the NOS?


----------

